

Anyone wanna do a package manager for Windows? - wizlb

Imagine if you could sit down to a clean install of Windows and get all of your favorite programs installed as easily as if it were Ubuntu or OpenSUSE?<p>I'm thinking that you could easily tie it into an app-store where some money could be made by reselling commercial apps.<p>Thoughts? If you're interested, email me at wb.stow at the gmail.com<p>Thanks.
======
nreece
See 'YCombinator Startup Creates A Better Download App Store For Windows
(BaseShield)': [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/25/ycombinator-startup-
cre...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/25/ycombinator-startup-creates-a-
better-download-app-store-for-windows-baseshield/)

~~~
wizlb
Thanks. I don't like the way that one works though.

"The apps run on a virtualization layer on top of the OS..."

